
YouTube’s Biggest Threat to the Music Industry Isn’t What You Think - imartin2k
https://musicindustryblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/18/youtubes-biggest-threat-to-the-music-industry-isnt-what-you-probably-think-it-is/
======
Zerocrossing
60% of the content produced for youtube is music centric content, and if you
look at the list of most viewed youtube videos of all time you have to scroll
to #19 to find something that isn't a music video.

So while I agree that youtubers are changing the way that celebrities and fans
interact, I think the stats themselves paint a very different picture from a
world in "which music looks set to play much less central role than it has
ever done so before for youth."

